

Portland Incubator Experiment (PIE) application open - TWSS
http://siliconflorist.com/2012/02/01/staying-working-side-project-apply-pie-um-stay-working-startup/

======
roadhead
Great mentors, access, companies etc. a perfect environment to learn,
innovate, iterate and be successful. The beer and whiskey ain't bad either.

~~~
turoczy
Thanks roadhead! Sometimes we forget to highlight the fringe benefits ;)

------
davidembree
PIE has proven to be a motivational and empowering tinderbox for most of the
companies and entrepreneurs involved. It certainly was for me.

Get in while the gettin's good, I hear there's already a flood of
applications.

------
matellis
We had a great experience at PIE, highly recommended.

------
bilmeswe
Great place. Great people.

------
stormental
@Cloudability hearts PIE.

~~~
turoczy
The feeling is entirely mutual <3

